# 100 mile trip part 2



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Where's Part 1. What was your MPG again?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Where's Part 1. What was your MPG again?


Right under this post.at the moment.
Titled something about not caring about fuel mileage.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Soot appears to be unchanged.


----------

